# Hamsters?



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone have any? I had a few in the past, and I'm thinking about getting another. However, I'm totally out of the loop on what barnds are good and which ones are bad? What do you guys use for bedding/treats/toys/ect.?


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

I am currently looking for a nice long haired syrian female. But they are so difficult to come by.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I use KAYTEE clean and cozy natural bedding, I used to use aspen but the dust made Momo itch and bothered my sinuses. I'm sure a number of people here will disagree but I feed him kaytee hamster food as well and he likes it and is healthy. But I also give him carrots now and then other vegatables are good as well.

As for treats I give him drop treats by all living things. As for toys stuff to chew on are always needed, toilet paper rolls they like, a wheel (I'm sure you know this), and I also usually put actualy toilet paper or tissue paper in his cage so he can shred and make bedding out of.

If you have any more questions just ask and I'll answer if I can.


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't have any at the present time however I've had them as pets off and on since I was young.

I prefer carefresh for bedding and then a mix of fruit and veggies as well as Oxbow food.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

guinea pigs are sooo much friendlier


----------

